# Ollie took the "shortcut"



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I posted before about getting my boy cut in the "retriever" cut. He is now 10 months old, and we call him "the destroyer" most of the time. Very active, and very messy. Very, very hard time getting a photo. So, I guess it turne out okay?




























And, by the way, silly as it is, can anybody comment on this guy's build? What I mean is, I totally know he is a rescue, will be neutered soon and is a "pet", but I just wondered for my own learning experience. Just so I can learn a little about evaluations, and maybe his future groomings to correct defects. I am thinking, poor tail set (too low), bad top line and short legs---or maybe just body too long for the legs hahaha.? Oh, I also see poor chest? I am certain there are a host of others.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I think he is adorable, and while I am sure he has plenty of flaws, (as do we all), he's got lovely expressive eyes, a really pretty straight tail!, what looks like a nice coat, and plenty of energy! It is important to remember that Hollywood glamour is mostly lighting and makeup - and Dog show perfection is often grooming and handling... If it were just a matter of 'put the dog in the yard and judge him', there'd be no need for professional handlers who finish dogs in a matter of a few weeks - there would not be "Dog Shows" - they'd just have "Judged Poodle Gatherings", of some sort, and award ribbons at the end of a day of watching poodles be poodles... Remember, Even the Queen puts her panties on one leg at a time...

sarah


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks, Sarah. I know....heck, a friend of mine even had her daughter in pageants. LOL I know that isn't the way they are judged, I am just trying to learn a few things and to get the best grooming I can, should I let his fur grow back in. And, believe me, if you ever saw my "wiener dog" toy poodle with the worst roach back you can imagine, you would know it really doesn't matter a bit to me. I luv em all.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

A little "Suck in your tummy, Dude" is the only thing I really see with him - so, if he's not actually pudgy, grooming him to look a little more "waisted" would clean up his profile... I am NOT a pro, so there's your disclaimer on my opinion... shoulder pads, a girdle, and some big hair do wonders for most of us... That, and a little "Stand up straight and suck in your tummy"... 

He's also not a year old - I'm seeing huge differences as Spike grows, and in other poodles I've watched grow... There may be something to that Granny saying, "Oh, honey, it's a phase - He'll outgrow it"... 
sarah


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I do like that clip - enough left on that he is obviously a poodle, short enough for him to look like a thoroughly sporty dog.


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Ladywolfe said:


> I posted before about getting my boy cut in the "retriever" cut. He is now 10 months old, and we call him "the destroyer" most of the time. Very active, and very messy. Very, very hard time getting a photo. So, I guess it turne out okay?
> 
> And, by the way, silly as it is, can anybody comment on this guy's build? What I mean is, I totally know he is a rescue, will be neutered soon and is a "pet", but I just wondered for my own learning experience. Just so I can learn a little about evaluations, and maybe his future groomings to correct defects. I am thinking, poor tail set (too low), bad top line and short legs---or maybe just body too long for the legs hahaha.? Oh, I also see poor chest? I am certain there are a host of others.


Maybe you can little bit emphasise some lines, if you want shorter look of your dog in sport clip. Something like this maybe...


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Ollie is super cute, and I think his haircut looks great! Structurally it's difficult for me to tell much because of how he is standing and the angle of the photos. However, what I mainly see is his shorter neck, lack of forchest and his low tailset. His topline looks like it could be better but he has his hind legs underneath him which could be causing that hump. He might be steep in the front. If you could stack him and then post a photo of that we could tell better what his conformation is like.  He certainly is a handsome boy though, and the faults I see are relatively easy to correct with grooming.


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks. And, Zmyjka, special thanks. I know that takes a bit of time to do, and as an owner with not the best eye for things, that really, really helps. Yep, now I can see what things to do.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

He looks great to me!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I think he's about perfect. He's handsome and happy and healthy. What more does he need?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I think he is one handsome boy! Great pictures!


----------

